# Install FreeBSD along witht the existing Windows partition.



## elBoo (Dec 6, 2009)

One of the things that I was surprised was that even when I selected "No bootloader", after installation, I got a FreeBSD bootloader ( which obviously means that I couldn't access my Windows anymore ).

How do I get my standard loader ( MBR I guess ) back ?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 6, 2009)

look closely, Read all text






You just screwed things yourself


----------



## elBoo (Dec 6, 2009)

I thought if I say _don't touch it_, it'll not change anything. Eh - will try with second option ( your screenshot ). Thank you


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 6, 2009)

Check the last option


----------



## Nirbo (Dec 6, 2009)

Or you could offer some constructive help killa.

You may be able to set your windows partition back as the bootable one using fdisk. Start up FreeBSD to the command line, fdisk without any flags should print out the slice table. Then simply use a command like "fdisk -a 1" (assuming it tells you that your Windows slice is the first one) to set your Windows slice as the active partition.

That's been enough for me when going through dual-booting heck.

Also if you're running Vista or 7 check out EasyBCD, it'll allow you to rewrite your Windows bootloader and set it up so you can choose FreeBSD or Windows at boot (I like this option more than FreeBSD's bootloader or GAG)


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 6, 2009)

Nirbo said:
			
		

> Or you could offer some constructive help killa.


If I'd dual-boot, then I could, but don't ==> I can't

I just showed where was his error, so he won't repeat it next time, or wouldn't blame FreeBSD for it


----------



## elBoo (Dec 6, 2009)

Well, I know that FreeBSD can be dualbooted with Windows or anything else you may think off. It's just that .. apparently I still have a lot to learn :stud


----------



## Nirbo (Dec 6, 2009)

Did fdisk work for you? Or did you trash the slice table and start over?

And the only thing I need to remember about dual-booting Windows is that Windows DEMANDS to be first, no matter how much I want to put it second on a disk


----------



## cromwellot (Feb 28, 2010)

*looks like he tried the last option.*



			
				killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Check the last option


 
looks like he already tried the last option.

"I thought if I say don't touch it, it'll not change anything. Eh - will try with second option ( your screenshot ). Thank you "

BTW. Im havin trouble getting freebsd on my system.
I downloaded the iso to location on hardisk and burn iso
to blank cd and when i reboot it doesnt intall. any help please.


----------



## cromwellot (Feb 28, 2010)

*ubuntu and win xp side by side*

windows xp system. I just recently installed ubuntu on my laptop running win xp. i like the fact that it was ease of installation.
it did all the work itself right off the network.
Now i want to get freebsd to co-exist with win xp and ubuntu.
is that possible? help please.


----------



## jims (Feb 28, 2010)

Cromwellot:

It's fairly easy, provided you have your Windows CDs.
My technique:
- Get all 3 operating systems installed, as stated by another user, Windows wants to be first on disk. If you can get by installing Windows last, do so.
- If windows wasn't your last install, grab your Windows CD, and google "Windows Fix Boot Sector". The commands of interest are 'fixmbr' and 'fixboot'.
- Download a copy of EasyBCD as Nirbo mentioned, install and configure.

Nirbo: I believe the demand is only at install time. After install you can move the slice anywhere I the disk (I think). This is a moot point in most cases, unless you need to have multiple copies of windows on one disk - moving a slice is often an exercise in "not worth the effort".


----------



## GPF (Feb 28, 2010)

jims said:
			
		

> Cromwellot:
> 
> It's fairly easy, provided you have your Windows CDs.
> My technique:
> ...



About cromwellot's latest question: AFAIK EasyBCD doesn't work on Windows XP, you need vista or win 7. 
The easiest answer to your question is to choose the "None" option when installing freebsd and then configure grub from your linux partition and add the freebsd partition to grub. As I understand, you already use grub to dual boot linux/windows xp.

Another way to go with windows xp and dual booting is grub4dos, this is the less risky option as you don't mess with the mbr after you install your windows os
https://gna.org/projects/grub4dos/

I have written a guide about "safe" dual booting windows Or linux with a new install of freebsd but it's only in greek, I haven't bothered translating it yet :e
http://foss.uoa.gr/wiki/index.php/Articles:Dual_Booting_with_Freebsd


----------



## jims (Feb 28, 2010)

forgot about the XP angle.

I have had many bad experiences with grub. Doesn't BootMgr handle Windows XP and Linux just fine?


----------



## cromwellot (Feb 28, 2010)

*havent gotten as far as dual booting yet*



			
				GPF said:
			
		

> About cromwellot's latest question: AFAIK EasyBCD doesn't work on Windows XP, you need vista or win 7.
> The easiest answer to your question is to choose the "None" option when installing freebsd and then configure grub from your linux partition and add the freebsd partition to grub. As I understand, you already use grub to dual boot linux/windows xp.
> 
> Another way to go with windows xp and dual booting is grub4dos, this is the less risky option as you don't mess with the mbr after you install your windows os
> ...



I havent gotten as far as dual booting per your statement: The easiest answer to your question is to choose the "None" option when installing freebsd and then configure grub from your linux partition and add the freebsd partition to grub. Ubuntu did install itself also. So I hadnt gotten anyy experience w/dualboot. I will have a look at your discritption.
Win xp tryiing to get freebsd installed. I have burn the iso files to cd but when rebooting nothing happend. i also burned gpartd to cd, rebooted nothing happend. it seems to me that windows xp is burning these iso files so they are only recognized ....wait.... these iso files would only be recognized by a unix os or linux os. thats why my machine doesnt recognize them upon reboot. win xp dont recognize them. Or win xp says back to itself unreadable format or files or what ever. any help around this greatful please.


----------



## cromwellot (Mar 1, 2010)

*no havent used grub before*



			
				GPF said:
			
		

> About cromwellot's latest question: AFAIK EasyBCD doesn't work on Windows XP, you need vista or win 7.
> The easiest answer to your question is to choose the "None" option when installing freebsd and then configure grub from your linux partition and add the freebsd partition to grub. As I understand, you already use grub to dual boot linux/windows xp.
> 
> Another way to go with windows xp and dual booting is grub4dos, this is the less risky option as you don't mess with the mbr after you install your windows os
> ...



Sorry. but i havent used grub before. any help in step by step


----------



## GPF (Mar 3, 2010)

cromwellot said:
			
		

> Sorry. but i havent used grub before. any help in step by step



Start a new thread and state a *specific* question. There are a lot of experienced people here to help you but no one will answer a vague question like that with anything but a link to an online manual/tutorial. 
Also, try googling because you can find a lot of articles on how to dual boot windows xp & linux with grub, but keep in mind that ubuntu uses grub2(eeew) and not the old grub (ext4 fs support etc). After you manage that, adding freebsd shouldn't be much of a problem. 

Cheers!


----------



## cromwellot (Mar 8, 2010)

*Dont think you can*



			
				elBoo said:
			
		

> One of the things that I was surprised was that even when I selected "No bootloader", after installation, I got a FreeBSD bootloader ( which obviously means that I couldn't access my Windows anymore ).
> 
> How do I get my standard loader ( MBR I guess ) back ?



When i tried unsuccessful to install freebsd. I didnt recover my MBR 
either. So I just done a series of reloading win xp (trial and error)
I run 32 bit machine 
I dont think you can install freebsd on the same partition
with win xp maybe for that matter neither of any of the other
builds of win. I couldnt get freebsd installed on mine
I use win xp on an HP laptop ( but i did install pc-bsd 711
onto anther part.) after so many trial and error. after first
trying pc-bsd8. that didnt work. but after (long-story short)
finaggling some and reading alot i finally got pcbsd711 on this
machine. I found out when you write the iso you download to a 
cd or dvd rather, you have to do it at a slower burn rate than
your burner softerware is setup for. Say for instance if imgburn
is setup for aws (auto-write speed) which is on some computer 32x
thats too fast. So i set imgburn on 8x instead of AWS

Also if anyone knows where to look for a solution to this
I have HP pavilion and they come with a wireless assistant radio
button that you have to enable and disable above the keyboard (laptop)
how do i go about getting wireless assistant turned on in pcbsd. 
I try pluging at the button but light doesnt come on. evidence shows
there are no driver support in pcbsd for HP's WA please


----------



## cromwellot (Mar 8, 2010)

*win xp first last when where?*



			
				elBoo said:
			
		

> One of the things that I was surprised was that even when I selected "No bootloader", after installation, I got a FreeBSD bootloader ( which obviously means that I couldn't access my Windows anymore ).
> 
> How do I get my standard loader ( MBR I guess ) back ?





			
				GPF said:
			
		

> About cromwellot's latest question: AFAIK EasyBCD doesn't work on Windows XP, you need vista or win 7.
> The easiest answer to your question is to choose the "None" option when installing freebsd and then configure grub from your linux partition and add the freebsd partition to grub. As I understand, you already use grub to dual boot linux/windows xp.
> 
> Another way to go with windows xp and dual booting is grub4dos, this is the less risky option as you don't mess with the mbr after you install your windows os
> ...



after reformat and repart , i set up 4 part's C D E F  I have on F win xp
im in the process of geting Ubuntu on D and pcbsd will be on C  about E u
undecided i gess i can try freebsd agin.   thanks gurus.


----------



## cromwellot (Mar 23, 2010)

Moderator please clean house on all my postings in this thread only.


----------

